# Kind of a gross question



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

What is the consistency of female arousal fluid in comparison to fertile (EWCM) mucous? I know EWCM is the consistency of egg whites and stretchy. Is arousal fluid stretchy too? Thanks for any help!


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

arousal fluid is watery and will evaporate quickly on your finger. ewcm will not evaporate quickly. also, arousal fluid isnt stretchy usually- just slippery


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks! I figured someone here would know.


----------

